# Poodle Name Game!



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Dear Mercymoon,

Its becoming obvious that we don't work. Your thinking if weird games and Im the 1st one to reply to them. lol 

OK ....

B - Bash (i like it for a miniature size Poodle)


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Oh Dear Mercymoon,
> 
> Its becoming obvious that we don't work. Your thinking if weird games and Im the 1st one to reply to them. lol
> 
> ...


LOL, seriously! 

C-Cody


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Dustin


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

E- Eli


----------



## topknot (Oct 2, 2008)

F- Fitz (toy poodle)


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*G* - George (big blue male Standard)


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

H- Heidi


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I - Irene .... a pretty white Standard Poodle


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Julias

Don't know why, it's just the first thing that came to mind. And I'd better get back to work.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

K- Katie


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*L* - Lucas (dark brown male Standard)


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

M- Mindy


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*N* - Nate (black Mini male)


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Oscar


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

P- Pedro!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

QueenBee


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

R-Roxy


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Scoooooter


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

*T*osca


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Ursa (Latin for bear)


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Vincent


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

W- Willie


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok I keep getting the weird letters, LOL!! How about Xmas


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Y- Yana


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

Z -Zeus


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

A- Aiden


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Barney


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*C* - Casper


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know C is taken.....But I just have to add...

C for Cardi!!! YAY!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm, 2 C names 

D. Denzil


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

E: Erwin


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*F* - Falcon


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

G. Gwynston


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

H: Hamburger, lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Rosey-lover said:


> H: Hamburger, lol


LOL!

I- Illidan (male)


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Jackson


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

K- Kingsly


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

L: Lolly pop


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Muffin


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

N- Nadia (female)


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Oliver (red mini)


----------



## gibbiesmom (Oct 2, 2008)

K.....Klaus, couldn't you just see a little chocolate brown poodle with a moustache!!! lol


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

Penny


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Q- Quin (male)


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

R - Rupert


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

S - Sonny or Sunny


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

T- Teddy


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

U - Uno


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, Love "Uno". I kept trying to think of a name to go with "U" and couldn't think of any I liked.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

V = Venus


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

W- Winter


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

X- Xavierra

Origin: French

Meaning: Owner of a new home.

No idea how to pronounce it but saw it on a web-site for baby names! :tongue:


----------



## velcro (Oct 19, 2008)

Y- Yanni


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Zenith

*Lets name holiday related names now to make it more challenging!*


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

A - Angel


----------



## velcro (Oct 19, 2008)

B- Bell Ha! That was simple! Even if my dogs name is "Bella" short for Kabella because He is a boy. And my husband is a hunter and fisherman so I wanted to get something close to that relation. Cabelas is a big sportmans store for those of you who do not know.


----------



## velcro (Oct 19, 2008)

C- Christmas
Chris
Clause I like that one
Carol


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

D - Dasher or Dancer


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

E - Elf


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

F- Frosty


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

G-Ginger

Our apricot mini is named Ginger!

She came shaved to the skin ALL over, this picture is from her being here about 2 weeks and the hair is still really short.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

H - Holly


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I-Ice or Icey


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

J - Jolly


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

K is tough...:shot:

Klaus or Kringle maybe? (I know it's usually spelled with a C...oh well)


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> K is tough...:shot:
> 
> Klaus or Kringle maybe? (I know it's usually spelled with a C...oh well)


I have a girl named "Kikiyo" (named after Cartoon Network Adult Swim anime cartoon character), does that help?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

L - for Lotus

Thats my Pitbulls name...I named her after the Lotus sports/exotic car. 
I also love Lilli for a dog....too cute.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

M- mistletoe


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't have any names that start with N, but this one would be cute!

N-Noel


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

O - Oliver, Ollie or cause everyone loves an Aussie "Oz" :biggrin:


----------

